# اللزوجة



## سلام العالم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 


*اللزوجة خصيصة من خصائص الموائع تجعلها تقاوم التدفق. وهي تحدث نتيجة للاحتكاك الداخلي لجزيئات السائل التي يتحرك بعضها قبالة بعض. فالسوائل ذات اللزوجة العالية، مثل المولاس (دبس السكر)، تتدفق ببطء أكثر من السوائل ذات اللزوجة المنخفضة مثل الماء.

ولجميع الموائع، بمافي ذلك السوائل، والغازات، درجة معينة من اللزوجة. وبعض المواد التي تبدو صلبة، مواد ذات لزوجة عالية وتتدفق ببطء شديد ومثال ذلك القار. ودرجة اللزوجة مهمة جداً في العديد من الاستعمالات. فعلى سبيل المثال، تحدد لزوجة زيت المحرك كفاءته في تشحيم أجزاء محرك السيارة. وكلما كان تداخل جزيئات السائل أكثر قوة، كان للسائل لزوجة أكبر. وعموماً، كلما كان حجم أو طول الجزيء أكبر، كان التداخل أقوى. وتحدد درجة حرارة المائع قوة تداخل جزيئاته، حيث تتداخل الجزيئات في المائع أكثر كلما انخفضت درجة الحرارة. وهكذا، فإن الموائع الساخنة تكون ذات لزوجة أقل من لزوجة الموائع الباردة. ولكن جزيئات الغاز تتداخل بقوة أكثر في درجة حرارة عالية. لذلك فإن لها لزوجة أكبر من لزوجة الغازات الباردة.

وإحدى طرق زيادة لزوجة سائل هي إذابة البوليمرات (سلاسل جزيئية طويلة) فيه. وتصبح هذه الجزيئات متشابكة فتقاوم التدفق. كذلك، فإن إضافة جسيمات صلبة للمائع يزيد أيضًا من درجة اللزوجة.



وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
*


----------



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهدى الاكوح (13 أكتوبر 2007)

ما الفرق بين اللزوجه الديناميكيه واللزوجه الكينامتكيه وانواع اجهزه قياس اللزوجه الكينامتكيه وحدات القياس الدوليه وجزاكم الله خير م/ مهدى الاكوح


----------



## سلام العالم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 


العبقرينو قال:


> مشكور اخي
> الله يعطيك العافية


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة


----------



## سلام العالم (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

​ 


مهدى الاكوح قال:


> ما الفرق بين اللزوجه الديناميكيه واللزوجه الكينامتكيه وانواع اجهزه قياس اللزوجه الكينامتكيه وحدات القياس الدوليه وجزاكم الله خير م/ مهدى الاكوح


 
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة


----------



## احمد الجبوري (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## سلام العالم (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 


احمد الجبوري قال:


> بارك الله بيك


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (19 نوفمبر 2007)

اللزوجة الكينماتيكية تساوى اللزوجة الديناميكية مقسومة على الكثافة ونظرا لعدم مراجعتى لعلم ميكانيكا الموائع سوف اراجعها وامدك بالمطلوب 
وشكرا


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*مواقع تحتوى عل اللزوجة وقياسها ووحداتها*

الأخ مهدى
يرجى تصفح الرابطين التالين


----------



## بلدي (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكر على المعلومة القيمة والإسلوب السهل والبسيط في الشرح والتوضيح

يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة

م. وسام


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*معلومات عن اللزوجة وكيفية قياسها ووحداتها*

الأخوة الأعضاء
سوف تجدون مايهمكم عن اللزوجة وكيفية قياسها ووحداتها
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viscosity 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viscometer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrinsic_viscosity
http://web.umr.edu/~WLF/MW/Mark.html


----------



## سلام العالم (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

​ 


بلدي قال:


> شكر على المعلومة القيمة والإسلوب السهل والبسيط في الشرح والتوضيح
> 
> يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة
> 
> م. وسام


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة


----------



## سلام العالم (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 



صبرى ابوعجيلة قال:


> الأخوة الأعضاء
> سوف تجدون مايهمكم عن اللزوجة وكيفية قياسها ووحداتها
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viscosity
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viscometer
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وشكراً جزيلاً علي الإهتمام ، والإفادة 

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة


----------



## ali&anas (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين جمعا وافرادا


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

اخ صبرى 
هل للبوليمرات دخل فى صناعه جل الشعر والمنظفات وبعض اداوت التجميل
ارجو الافاده للاهميه 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## emad salah mekky (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emad salah mekky (26 يوليو 2010)

هل للزوجة زيت المحول دور في تحديد كفاءة التبريد ؟


----------



## السعيد رضا (26 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب
أريد مادة تعطى لزوجة عند ذوبانها فى الميثيلين كلورايد​


----------



## farouq dabag (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يااخي على هذه المعلومات المنسية


----------



## ابو عبد المؤمن (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرجاء المساعدة*

هل من أحد يعرف كفية تحديد قطر مقياس التدفق positive displacement بناءا على قيمة اللزوجة لسائل القياس وهو النف:11::11:ط


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


----------



## كانوتيه (22 مارس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء اريد تعريف للزوجة الديناميكية واللزوجة الكيناميتكية


----------



## المقباليه (24 مارس 2011)

مشكووور وجزاااك الله خير اخوي ..


----------



## حسن الحاجم (8 أبريل 2011)

ما علاقة اللزوجة بمضافات ابراج التبريد والدالة الحامضيةpH


----------



## عادل الصياد (10 يونيو 2011)

ارجو ان توضح اسماء هذه البوليمرات مشكورا


----------



## عمراياد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اللزوجه الديناميكيه Dynamic Viscosity تمثل النسبة بين اجهاد القص وانحدار السرعه او الانفعال وحداتها : N-s/m2 وتساوي Pa.s 

اما وحدات اللزوجه الكينماتيه هي m2/s وهي تمثل نسبة اللزوجة الديناميكيه الى الكثافة الكتليه


----------



## وائل الانباري (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هالمعلومات القيمة


----------

